# Paterson PDC1010 enlarger timer 1000 help



## jameswilgeroth (Mar 5, 2010)

How do you connect the named enlarger timer to an enlarger?  I have a Vivitar 356 enlarger with the power pack.

Any help is most appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## compur (Mar 5, 2010)

Though I'm not familiar with your particular enlarger or timer -- one usually
plugs the power cord of the enlarger into the timer and the timer's power 
cord into the wall outlet.


----------

